# proud owner



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

here are a few pic of the S-ER that i picked up for 400 bucks http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=b7ptsz6.dy0c7gy&x=0&h=1&y=-7x9re6


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nice buy, with a little bit of TLC it will be great.

Good strong engine and tranny in there or what?


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

the engine is totalled. the number 3 piston rod is sitting out side of the block. ill post the pics when i take the engine out this week


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

sweet ride, why can't i find deals like that.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

licklemanbklyn2g3 said:


> the engine is totalled. the number 3 piston rod is sitting out side of the block. ill post the pics when i take the engine out this week


what are you dropping in there? just another sr20de or gonna get a det?




oh, and by the way, you need to censor your sig before a mod does.


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

for now another de but by summer time im going turbo. got to get a job first.
just hustlin right now


----------

